# [Illustrator] Kanten markieren. Aber wie?



## lx2 (29. Mai 2008)

Hi Vektorianer,

hab mit dem Pathfinder in Illustrator eine schraffierte Fläche erstellt. Jetzt soll aber die untere Seite des Rechtecks offen sein.

Wenn ich die gesamte untere Kante markiere (bestehend aus lauter kleinen Kanten) und lösche, dann werden mir die Punkte auch gelöscht, somit verschwinden leider die schrägen Striche.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit nur Kanten zu markieren und keine Punkte? Weil sonnst müsste ich jede einzelne Kante (im Bild in unterschiedlichen Farben dargestellt) manuell löschen.

Bzw. weiß jemand eine andere Lösung wie ich soetwas schnell markiere.


----------



## ink (29. Mai 2008)

Sind des denn noch Konturen oder Flächen?
mfg


----------



## lx2 (30. Mai 2008)

Es sind noch Konturen.

Ums ganz genau zu sagen : Das Rechteck wird in einzelne Flächen unterteilt die jeweis auch Konturen haben.

Wie lösch ich jetzt nur den unteren Teil der Konturen ohne Punkte mit zu löschen?
Da muss es doch irgendeine Auswahlmöglichkeit geben. Ich kenn das von 3d-Programmen, da heist es dann immer "Kanten markieren" bzw. "select edges". Für Illu hab ich leider nix gefunden. Manuell zu löschen ist ja nicht so schlimm, wenns nur ein paar Kanten sind. Aber bei an die 100 wirds ungemütlich...

Auseinandergeflick sieht es also ungefär so aus:


----------



## janoc (30. Mai 2008)

Hast du das aus einem bestimmten Grund mit dem Pathfinder gemacht?
Vielleicht wären Muster eine Möglichkeit, oder eine großflächige Schraffur über eine Schnittmaske beschneiden?


----------



## ink (30. Mai 2008)

Ich versteh noch nicht ganz wo du hin willst.
Welche Kanten sollen gelöscht werden.
Willst du die einzelen Flächen verteilen?
Wenn es nur um einzelne Pfade geht, musst du es händisch machen.
Zwischen die Ankerpunkte auf den Pfad klicken (mit dem Direktauswahlwerkzeug) und Entf drücken.

Ist auch ne schöne Lösung mit dem Muster.


----------



## lx2 (30. Mai 2008)

Habs mit Mustern schon versucht, ist aber nicht flexibel genug.

Auf das ganze Thema bin ich gekommen, weil ich eine technische Zeichnung digitalisiren sollte. Hab mal schnell mit Photoshop ne Skizze gekritzelt. (siehe unten)

Wie genau würdet Ihr das machen. Hab schon Muster, eigene Pinsel und den Pathfinder probiert nurSchnittmaske noch nicht.

Pathfindermethode halte ich für am besten, jedoch bleibt da eben das Problem mit dem manuellen Löschen, das kanns doch nicht sein.


@Zwischen die Ankerpunkte auf den Pfad klicken (mit dem Direktauswahlwerkzeug) und Entf drücken.  ---> GENAU DAS WILL ICH JA VERMEIDEN


----------



## ink (30. Mai 2008)

Versuch mal folgendes:
Du zeichnest nen graden Pfad, duplizieren und verschieben.
Dann beide Pfade markieren und auf Objekt -> Angleichen -> Angleichen Optionen und auf
Festgelegt Stufen stellen, jetzt das Ganze angleichen lassen und über
Objekt -> Aussehen umwandeln.
Die erstellen Stufen wieder duplizieren und alles um den Winkel verschieben den du haben willst. Jetzt passend anordnen
Die untere Fläche über Objekt -> Pfad verschieben in Negative verschieben.
Die entstandene kleinere Kopie in den Vordergrund bringen
Das hintere Objekt kannst du entweder duplizieren und als Schnittmaske benutzen oder
mit dem Pathfinder bearbeiten (Fläche aufteilen, hinteres Objekt abziehen oder was auch immer...)

mfg


----------



## lx2 (30. Mai 2008)

> Du zeichnest nen graden Pfad, duplizieren und verschieben.
> Dann beide Pfade markieren und auf Objekt -> Angleichen -> Angleichen Optionen und auf
> Festgelegt Stufen stellen, jetzt das Ganze angleichen lassen




soweit komme ich. Hab also 2 Pfade die (z.B. mit 8 Zwischenstufen) angeglichen werden.



> über Objekt -> Aussehen umwandeln.



Danach ist "Objekt -> Aussehen umwandeln" leider nich anwählbar / "ausgegraut". Ich kann die angeglichenen Zwischenstufen mit Objekt->Umwandeln in einzelne Pfade aufteilen. Warscheinlich ist das genau das was du meinst.



> Die erstellen Stufen wieder duplizieren und alles um den Winkel verschieben den du haben willst. Jetzt passend anordnen



Soll ich jetzt jeden einzelnen Pfad drehen. Hmm schon sehr aufwendig? Oder aber meinst du ich soll mehrere Pfade erstellen und zwischen denen Interpolieren, also immer Objekt>Angleichen verwenden? Wenn ich das mache, komm ich nach einigem Aufwand zu der Grafik unten




> Die untere Fläche über Objekt -> Pfad verschieben in Negative verschieben.


Was soll das bewirken bei mir zeichnet sich da um jeden Pfad ein Rechteck, die sich auch noch überlappen. hmm  
Welche "untere Fläche" meinst du überhaupt? Ich hab doch nur Pfade die lediglich ne Kontur haben!



> Die entstandene kleinere Kopie in den Vordergrund bringen
> Das hintere Objekt kannst du entweder duplizieren und als Schnittmaske benutzen oder
> mit dem Pathfinder bearbeiten (Fläche aufteilen, hinteres Objekt abziehen oder was auch immer...)


Damit kann ich leider garnichts mehr anfangen. Sorry --> bitte um genauere Erläuterung.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (30. Mai 2008)

Hi,
wenn du eine geschlossene Kontur öffnen möchtest kannst du auch das Messer- bzw. Scheren-Werkzeug nehmen um diese zu öffnen.

Gruß


----------



## janoc (30. Mai 2008)

Wie wäre es mit einem "Musterpinsel"?
Du zeichnest einen kurzes Stück mit der Schraffur, erstellst daraus einen Musterpinsel und wendest den auf einen Pfad an.


----------



## lx2 (30. Mai 2008)

@DirtyWorld

Messerwerkzeug geht nur mit Flächen und nicht auf Konturen. Wenn ich Flächen durchschneide dann wird die Schnittkante leider wieder mit einer Kontur Belegt.

Schere, müsste ich wieder jeden einzelnen Pfad anklicken. Mann kann doch nicht mehrere Pfade gleichzeitig durchneiden , oder ?

@janoc

Musterpinsel hab ich doch schon Probiert . Ist leider nicht flexibal genug. Wenn ich bei der technischen Zeichnung ganz an der Spitze angelangt bin verschiebt mir der Musterpinsel die Schraffuren und ich hab ungewollte überlagerungen. Müsste dann alles wieder umwandel und dann manuell löschen/modifizieren.

@ALL

Lest euch nochmal die ersten beidern Postings von mir durch, und konzentriert euch auf das Hauptthema. Wenn das geklärt ist kann ich die technische Zeichnung einfach erstellen. Ich möchte beim Pathfinder bleiben, weil ich da die schönste Schraffur hinkrieg. Ich muss wie gesagt nur noch die innere Seite löschen und dass bitte nicht manuell , da in der Originalzeichnung mindesten hunderte von minipfaden auszuwählen wären.

EDIT:
hab jetzt mal den Kunden um Erlaubnis gebeten die Grafik hier reinzustellen. Schaut euch das mal an: Das rot makierte soll weg. Sind bestimmt hundert kleine Einzelpfade. Wie krig ich die weg?


----------



## janoc (31. Mai 2008)

Wenn du beim Pathfinder bleiben willst und dir die gebotenen Alternativen nicht präzise/flexibel/... genug sind, wünsche ich viel Spaß beim manuellen Löschen.


----------



## Al Tutori (1. Juni 2008)

Könnte eine Löung sein: Mit dem Lassotool alles umfahren außer die „zu löschenden“ Kanten. Dann Strg x/Entfernen -> Kanten bleiben (ausgewählt) übrig -> diese Löschen -> Zwischenablage wieder an gleiche Stelle einfügen.


----------



## Al Tutori (1. Juni 2008)

Falls es die inneren zu löschenden „Kanten“ als EIN Pfad gibt (in der Zeichnung rot), was ich nicht erkennen kann, könnte man diesen auch weiß als Abdeckung verwenden.


----------

